# recipes with cherries



## cherry04 (Jul 4, 2004)

ok. i have spent all day looking for cookie recipes that contain fresh sweet cherries. all of the recipes that i have found were for dried cherries. is there a recipe for cookies containing fresh sweet cherries or is there no such recipe? please help!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about this?

If you're looking for interested in tart cherry recipes, type "Door County Cherries" into Google and you'll get a raft of sites using these tart cherries. Door County (Wisconsin) is known for its wonderful stone fruits, berries and apples.

By the way, Cherry04, why not stop in the Welcome Forum and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome?

Regards, 
Mezzaluna


----------



## lunareclipse (Jul 5, 2004)

My boyfriends mom has a recipie for "Black Forest Cookies", but they have a twist. Since my boyfriend loves cherries so much she puts fresh cherries into the cookies. They're really good if you like lots of chocolate and cherries. I could get it for you if you'd like.


----------



## cherry04 (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks LunarEclipse! it would be great if you could get me the recipe. also do you know if you could take any recipe that calls for dried cherries and put in fresh cherries instead?


----------



## lunareclipse (Jul 5, 2004)

Here's the recipe for the cookies cherry04, they're really really good. 

"Black Forest Cookies"
1box devils food cake w/pudding
1/2 cup chopped cherries
1/2 c mard of butter, softened
1 tsp vanilla
2 eggs
1 (12g) pkg of semi-sweet chunks

Spoon onto nonstick pan and cook at 350 for 12-15 minutes. 


As for using fresh cherries instead of dried, I would tihnk its possible, but you may have to take some extra liquid into account since dried cherries wouldn't have any but fresh cherries would.


----------



## cherry04 (Jul 4, 2004)

hey thanks for the recipe LunarEclipse! i can't wait to try them. they sound really good!!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I've generally found that sweet cherries, while deliscious on their own, do not cook well. They become almost tasteless. Sour cherries have a more robust flavor that stands up better in cooking. 
I understand that sour cherries have a very short growing season and I've never used fresh ones. I get a jar of them from Trader Joe's which taste pretty good.

Jock


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

I had a friend who did this: keeping the stems on, soaked cherries for 3 days in liqueur (maybe kirsch?) and then dipped them in chocolate. Said to be very popular!
Have fun inventing something new with recipes that call for berries of any kind. 

Plum.


----------

